# Why do you shoot fingers?



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

I just started shooting fingers recently mainly to see if I really _could_ shoot. I had a 45 year layoff from archery and have been shooting compounds and releases, and have done very well. Shooting fingers takes me back to when I was a kid and we didn't know anything about nocking points, or arrow spine, or sights......we just shot the bow and had a blast. Shooting fingers is harder, but when you get a good shot it just feels great. I am primarily a target shooter, and I am working up the courage to shoot some barebow again.

rbro


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

never used a release , never will use a release . if i'm going to pull a trigger i'm not going to go retrieve the projectile .


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I shot two arrows in my life with a release aid. One hit the floor and one hit the SIDE WALL of the indoor range.

Admittedly, I was trying to do this with no instruction on how to draw and trigger the release. I didn't even know it had a "safety".

But in the long run, I continue to shoot fingers for the open-ended challenge.

With a release, a perfect score is achievable - indoors it is almost mandatory to be competitive.

With fingers, there is LOTS of room for good days and not-so-good, and plenty opportunity for improvement. 

And I really like the people I get to shoot with. Lots of variety, because as the only SS-F-FSL shooter at most tournaments, I get put into whatever group needs a 3rd or 4th person.

I've shot BB (compound), BB (Recurve), BHFSL, and FSL. I keep toying with the idea of trying FSL/R (Olympic style).

I really enjoyed shooting at Vegas, because I was one of 30+ archers shooting FSL.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Started shooting fingers with a Bear Super Kodiak Recurve Instinctive, as an extension to martial arts weapons training. Just feels more with one with the recurve and faster follow up shots. Started with finger tab first, then years later moved to gloves. With 65# draw weight more protection was needed for the fingers and tendons, the gloves worked better than finger tab. From there started shooting bare bow compound fingers just as a curiosity and ending up love it. 

For Spot target shooting with sights and peep, only with Stan releases.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Grew up shooting fingers no sights, 1960's and 70's. Didn't even see a sight for a bow until the 70's even though they were around. Never shot a release until the 80's, and did that for several years, even going to BHFS class for quite awhile and of course hunting. Then I yanked my longbow back out for fun, and have been shooting fingers/no sights for years again. I do shoot both now (over the past several years) including FS rigs and a hinge. 

Most fun though is with a recurve BB, although I like to shoot the BH class as there are some great shooters in that class to compete with.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Grew up with fingers, recurve, "traditional".

Now shoot BB recurve as a preference and FS compound with a hinge for fun also. Tried shooting FSLR and just didn't really enjoy it.
May shoot some BB or BH compound in the future depending on where the competition is.

-Grant


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

Didn't realize how many classes their was that didn't use release aids. Had to do some homework on class abbreviations... 

So... I started shooting FSL but didn't shoot a whole lot (bow wasn't set up for me, gave to me). After years shooting it on and off but only enjoying it to a certain point, I bought a cheap fiberglass recurve (about 9 months ago) and then I really started getting into archery. Bought a compound (in May) and learn to set it up correctly and been shooting BB compound since. Have some pretty good days and lots of poor days! But it's the learning curve and challenge that pushes me to continue to improve. Guess other then feel that's the other thing I like about fingers, the pursuit of the prefect release and the perfect shot.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Thirty years of fingers and about 4 years of release. I'm back to fingers about 90% of the time . I use tab and glove. Fingers allows me to shoot trad bows and compounds the same way, both barebow. I focus on hunting and 3D but hope to shoot some spots this winter.
As Chuck Adams pointed out , if you have a perfectly good release right there at the end of your hand, why would you complicate with things mechanical ?


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i also had a bear kodiak [ assuming i'm remembering name correctly, but may have been ''grizzly''] recurve in late 1950's and i'm convinced that shooting that bow is why i now have target panic .


----------



## deadeyedickwc (Jan 10, 2010)

can't afford a sight


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Just because I like to shoot with those guys. For me it's fun and that's the point of it. I see so many people stressing about the score and the equipment. BB and finger shooters in general are just there to play. Gar


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

pilotmill said:


> Just because I like to shoot with those guys. For me it's fun and that's the point of it. I see so many people stressing about the score and the equipment. BB and finger shooters in general are just there to play. Gar


Interesting point. It's about fun, if you are stressing about your score then it's no longer fun. I hope I remember that if I ever start shooting competition.


----------



## Bodyd (Sep 20, 2010)

Started with fingers and never had a release. I know people shoot better with a release but I also know several people who have had releases fail at the worst time. My friend that got me started on bowhunting was a big believer in the KISS method and I never forgot that. If my fingers won't work then I probably have a bigger problem


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

wa-prez said:


> I shot two arrows in my life with a release aid. One hit the floor and one hit the SIDE WALL of the indoor range.
> 
> Admittedly, I was trying to do this with no instruction on how to draw and trigger the release. I didn't even know it had a "safety".
> 
> ...


 I can relate to the opps shots with first trying a release.. ahhh never again shoot a release haaa arrows went every where.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

I started shooting fingers at an early age also. I shot fingers with compounds for years. Acquired a very good finger release technique and then moved to a release aid for a change. Fought with many types of release aids but finally chose the release that you could relax the finger trigger like shooting with your fingers. Shot hundreds of '300' scores but never felt comfortable doing it.
Had to switch back to fingers due to shoulder problems in the right arm. I couldn't take the jaring motion of the release going off. Can't even shoot a rifle or shotgun any more.
But shooting fingers I can still do, thank the good lord.
Hope to get back shooting again this winter or maybe spring.
I pull my bow back with three fingers under but I shoot with two fingers under the arrow. I use a tab when I shoot. Started with the Black Widow tab but I now use my own design. Very simple and cheap.


----------



## Icentropy (Jul 26, 2013)

I shoot fingers cause it's fun. Shooting with a release and sights feels like shooting a crappy rifle. I have good rifles, don't need to turn my bow into one. I shoot fingers and instinctive with my recurves and am setting up a protec to shoot fingers with as well. Both instinctive, both barebow, both split finger. I grew up shooting split finger, everyone shot that way. Just getting back into archery seriously last year and I had no idea there was such a trend shooting three under now. Tried it to be able to shoot a 31" ATA compound but didn't feel comfortable to me. I have used gloves and tabs, but prefer gloves due to the comfort and convinience. You put it on and go about your day instead of swinging it out of the way anytime you want to do anything with your right hand. Trick is finding the perfect fitting glove. I go a size small and stretch to fit. My martin deerskin glove is my go to.


----------



## ITOXO (Feb 13, 2005)

1972 to 90 I shot fingers PAA style and had many great and fun years until I was grouped with compound finger shooters and couldn't compete with them. Switched to compound just to keep up although it wasn't as much fun. Switched to a release in the 90s because of arthritis and had less fun yet. I decided to ignore the pain and went back to fingers shooting Olympic style two years ago and am back to having a great time and love shooting again just for the fun of it.


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

ITOXO said:


> 1972 to 90 I shot fingers PAA style and had many great and fun years until I was grouped with compound finger shooters and couldn't compete with them. Switched to compound just to keep up although it wasn't as much fun. Switched to a release in the 90s because of arthritis and had less fun yet. I decided to ignore the pain and went back to fingers shooting Olympic style two years ago and am back to having a great time and love shooting again just for the fun of it.


Thats the biggest part of it, fun. We do too many things in life that we rather not do that hobbies and passions should be fun and enjoyable.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I prefer my finger bows over my PSE Freak. The high speed release shot bow is ok. But my slower finger shot bows give me a chance to enjoy the shot more. Got hooked at age 20, my Uncle had a Sporting Goods store in West Virginia. I Gap shot at first , then got into peeps and sights. Shot NFAA BHFSL at first then FSL. A club member introduced me to FITA and I picked up a basic wood limb Hoyt recurve with a K-sight. He taught me to shoot without the peep or optics. And my scores were nearly identical to my compound indoors. I think that's when I peaked. 

Another club member ( NFAA Barebow ) taught me to stringwalk . And yet another ( NFAA Bowhunter ) showed me how to Gap for long yardage. Those two could argue over nothing all day long. 

Rebuilt my Astro and have a nice mid grade 70" recurve I'm setting up for Olympic Recurve.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Started shooting before the release became popular, and just let it pass me by with no real effort to reach out to the style. We might ask an accomplished horseman why he doesn't drive a car more often, as well.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I shoot fingers because it is harder.
I am not into having everything easy. 
If you have to work hard for something you appreciate it more.

Don.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

The first release I shot I got to about 3/4 draw it went off. Smacking myself in the nose bringing tears to my eyes and making ny nose run for about a week. Just haven't been fond of them since. That was about 1967.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Two years ago I went into an Archery Shop looking to get started with an alternative fun outdoor exercise other than stand-up board racing. I didn't know which style I would use at the time, but knew I would try all. My DL 25.5 limited my compound choices, but I also wanted a ATA that would allow me to shoot fingers or release. My first two bows were set up using sights (many) and releases (several), and shot that way for six months with one of the bows, but started shredding equipment on other. Shooting BHFSL worked, but something was missing. One day went bare. My shooting hasn't gone back. I've been shooting BH ever since. Once that became my style, I looked at the single string avenue. I chose ILF set ups that allows me to change weights and lengths, and finally got a longbow (just built my first wood arrows). Like others are saying above, there's more fun shooting fingers because the atmosphere is much more palatable, and shooting the Traditional events are a blast. My wife enjoys shooting her BHFS compound, but loves her recurve, and wishes we shot more Trad events. I took a lot of heat here on AT in the beginning for my bow selections and style of shooting, but since fun dictated my goals, I'm really enjoying archery.


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

T2SHOOTER
I can relate a little. I've tried releases but just don't like them. Was told on here that I am hard to sell cause I've never seen what can be done with good release... No thats not it, I've seen them and understand the advantages... But just don't like them.

On side note, due to watching finger release target shooters using tabs, and the number of people here using tabs I picked one up last night. Just a cheap Allen shootin tab to get a feel for what I like and what I dont like before investing in a nicer one... Well must say it feels nice and smoother that my glove. Groups are still about the same though at first I was shooting left and right due to thinking about the release too much. Believe I am gonna stick with the tabs however.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

From a similar thread I started about a year ago and here was my answer then. In no particular order these are some of my reasons. Except for the age at the bottom, which is obviously one more, the rest still stand.


1. I enjoy the extra challenge that shooting with my fingers represent. It is much more satisfying to me.
2. I love the entire process of tuning my bow and arrows...which I understand as a finger shooter. (I don't have any clue how to truly tune these new bows or how to work on Carbon Arrows)
3. I don't really want to spend between $500 - $1000 or more on a new bow, which doesn't include all the accessories, rest, sights, release, expensive carbon arrows, etc.
4. I have all the equipment that goes with a finger bow and the system I have built around it. Bow press...fletching jig, etc.
5. I love my Hoyt Prostar Legacy...a very heavy bow, but a beauty!
6. I love my NAP Plunger Rest....they don't even make it anymore.
7. I love my XX78 arrows...they don't make them anymore either.
8. I love the extra practice that shooting with fingers requires to be proficient.
9. I love the new system I have found working with a clicker. (Thank you Joel Turner)
10. I'm 53 and stuck in my ways!


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

At 73 and only two years in the sport, I can say I'm not willing to be set in my ways. Love to try anything and everything. With all the tools to work on the bows and make arrows, the fun really is being outdoor with friends. While I love the carbon arrows, it's necessary to shoot woods, at tournaments, with the longbow. I shot the last Trad event with the recurve and carbon arrows in the "Unlimited" class. No problem, I was still with friends. The "Zombie" event coming up has several long shots, so I'll use the compound BH set up keeping it simple. Used a clicker one time and tossed it. Haven't seen any reason to get aluminum arrows, but have shot them many times. That's what makes this sport so much fun. There are plenty of avenues to take, and I've only just begun the journey. Smile. I do shoot a tab (have five) three under. The compounds are 50#, the longbow 42, and the recurves vary from 32 to 40. And I practice seven days a week. Love it.


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

When I first started shooting archery, I learned by shooting fingers and I have not changed. Several bows later and I am still enjoying that way though I have moved from BB to BHFSL and now FSL. Lately, I have started playing around with building self bows and shooting a little traditional. I have another person in my local club that is an experienced bowyer. I have even started with making my own wood arrow shafts out of dogwood with his instruction.


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

I shoot split fingered with a tab on compounds, a glove with my recurves and have always preferred fingers. After all, we were given them for nothing, why complicate things. 
There is a lot more tuning idiosyncrasies that need to be addressed when tuning your finger compound, it's a great feeling when it all comes together, even your average release is finding the group. (well some times )

When a finger setup compound is fully tuned to the way you shoot, it IS TRULY a thing of joy.

It's been said before and I'll just reinforce, if I wanted to shoot something with a trigger, I'd go back to having riffles. 
BigCypres pretty much said it..._ "if i'm going to pull a trigger i'm not going to go retrieve the projectile "
_
Keep finger flingin'


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

See my signature.


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

Cant hold sights on target > open sights on firearms> cant judge distance> Dying breed !


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

HAR, you forgot one: Having more fun!! Smile.


----------



## DozRdeer2 (Nov 8, 2012)

By shooting fingers I have never "forgotten my release" or "dropped it from a tree stand." When I purchased my first compound bow some 30 years ago, I asked about a release. The proprietor suggested that I learn to walk before I run. I guess I'm still walking ... and enjoying every step.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Darned if I know, shooting a release is far superior for me. Just something about letting that string slip from my fingers keeps me coming back.


----------



## Isaac1982 (May 28, 2014)

I am a guitar player and love the feel of strings, so I shoot fingers with either a really thin glove or thin tab.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

I shoot compound with a release aid too and love it, but fingers is a) what I started off with many years ago and b) doesn't malfunction or require a set of allen wrenches to adjust.

A recurve with finger release is just less complicated equipment to have to adjust and maintain. And a good finger release is just sublime... Compound/fingers might be my next project, though I'd have to put some money into one of my bows to do it, to get the drawlength lengthened. For now, just sticking with my olympic recurve.

I prefer to use a tab - I use the cheapo Kantpinch large fingertabs. They're about $15 and it takes me some years to actually wear one out. The expensive tabs like the AAE and others with the shelves and plates I can't get to fit in my hand for some reason, so I've always gone back to the Kantpinch. I also remove the finger separator since I can't form a correct hook with it in place. I felt bad about that for a while until I saw that Michele Frangilli shoots without a finger separator too. 

DM


----------



## Dr. Killdeer (Jan 24, 2005)

I thought this was an archery thread... Who wants to be a human crossbow? ;-)


----------



## thegoodnews (May 7, 2015)

Dr. Killdeer said:


> I thought this was an archery thread... Who wants to be a human crossbow? ;-)


LMAO that's a good one.


----------



## Ladogaboy (Dec 6, 2015)

I've been shooting since the mid 80s (as a youngster), and I've almost always shot fingers. I tried releases for a while, but I felt so disconnected from the bow, I never wanted to go back. My dad always preferred tabs, which is what he started me out on, but I never really liked the fee of the tab either. My preference has always been gloves.


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

In my archery life i have been all over the place in re guards to what style i shot. i am back to shooting compound bare bow why because i like the feel of the once in a while good shot going into the x. and i am no longer concerned about what score i shoot. and to me it's more relaxing i don't get to shoot like i once did between life and shoulder pain so when league night comes i just want to have fun.


----------

